# Bowl turning chuck?



## Rcd567 (Dec 31, 2008)

I've been around this site awhile but just recently purchased a lathe.  I've seen several videos on bowl and vessel making and they use a sort of jawed chuck on the drive end.  From what I've seen by looking they are Talon or Nova brands and they are expensive.  Is there a less expensive brand/type?  Do these even fit a Jet 1220?  Or just bigger lathes?  What would someone with my lathe purchase?

Thanks for your help...sorry for being a pain.


----------



## jackrichington (Dec 31, 2008)

You want a chuck with a 1x8 thread to thread on your headstock...chucks are expensive..try a small nova or PSI woodworking has cheaper types.


----------



## stolicky (Dec 31, 2008)

I got the NOVA Precision Midi Chuck over a year ago for my 1014i and it has worked fine.  Its supposedly rated for turning bowls up to 12" in diameter.  Part of the reason I got it was because it is relatively light weight compared to other options.  That means less wear and tear on the lathe and bearings.  It is on sale at Woodcraft right now:  http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=145899&FamilyID=5185

Its not the overly heavy duty, but it has been good enough for me.  I have turned bowls up to 8" in diameter plus peppermills around 10" or so.  Good luck.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 31, 2008)

I bought a 4 jaw chuck from Wood Craft 
http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=146801&FamilyID=20042
and while it does a fairly good job at a great price it has quite a bit of slop in the parts that the jaws screw into. The other drawback is the two bars used for adjusting I would prefer one with a key.


----------



## NC_Horn (Dec 31, 2008)

I also purchased the Wood River chuck from Woodcraft.  I have no complaints with this chuck either.  I don't have an issue with the way thatthe rods are used to tighten the chuck jaws - I was more concerned whith those that use a chuck key as I know how it can be if you don't get the chuck tightned properly with the keys on a drill.  Haven't used any of the others though.

Duane


----------



## davinci27 (Dec 31, 2008)

Try the PSI Barracuda. The are less expensive, and typically come with several jaws. I bought mine from amazon and love it.  Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworki...d_bbs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1230726141&sr=8-3


----------



## dalemcginnis (Dec 31, 2008)

I second the PSI Barracuda. I have it, a Nova, and a Oneway.  While I like my Oneway best the PSI has the advantage of coming with several sets of jaws which you'll quickly fine desirable.  Get the cole jaws to go with it and your all set. Even though I like my Oneway best I still use the PSI regularly.


----------



## arkie (Dec 31, 2008)

You'll never regret buying a Oneway Talon except when you pay for it.  Nova jaws also fit it.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Dec 31, 2008)

I was fortunate enough to buy a Oneway Stronghold chuck at an auction at a bargain price and love it. However, I know a few folks that have the Barracuda http://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworki...d_bbs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1230726141&sr=8-3 and they love it too. With the added benefit of getting four sets of jaws I don't think you would ever be disappointed. You WILL use the other jaws.

LR


----------



## MobilMan (Dec 31, 2008)

Check out PSI  Mini Grip set or Utility Grip.  # sets in one.


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 31, 2008)

I bougth my 4 jaw chuck from Grizzly Part number H6265 for $89 a few years ago ($99 now) and the 1" pin jaws and large dovetail jaws for that chuck are $19.95 each...  For $140, you can't go wrong....  I haven't needed any other jaws in almost 3 years...  I have had ZERO problems with these either!!

Go to Page in Grizzly catalog for this chuck and jaws...


----------



## bad (Dec 31, 2008)

WARNING!
While you can find inexpensive chucks, you usually get what you pay for.


----------



## dcavazos2000 (Dec 31, 2008)

Try the Woodriver Chuck from Woodcraft. is only $80
and works very good


----------



## Rcd567 (Jan 3, 2009)

stolicky said:


> I got the NOVA Precision Midi Chuck over a year ago for my 1014i and it has worked fine.  Its supposedly rated for turning bowls up to 12" in diameter.  Part of the reason I got it was because it is relatively light weight compared to other options.  That means less wear and tear on the lathe and bearings.  It is on sale at Woodcraft right now:  http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=145899&FamilyID=5185
> 
> Its not the overly heavy duty, but it has been good enough for me.  I have turned bowls up to 8" in diameter plus peppermills around 10" or so.  Good luck.



Well, after a few days of research, I ordered this chuck.  On sale and FREE shipping was too good to pass up.  Thanks for all the replies and guidance.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 3, 2009)

MobilMan said:


> Check out PSI  Mini Grip set or Utility Grip.  # sets in one.



I have 3 of the PSI chucks.. one a smaller size and the other two the same slightly larger.. forget the designator models and such right now, and also bought the jumbo cole jaws for one of the larger chucks... except for the awkward tommy bars, no problems with any of them.


----------

